# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ترجمة العلامة ابن عابدين، وما يتعلق بحاشيته من معلومات

## لؤي الخليلي الحنفي

ترجمة خاتمة المحققين ابن عابدين رحمه الله :
فقيه الحنفية وخاتمة المحققين
محمد أمين عابدين
حياته وآثاره

الحمد لله ربّ العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد قائد الغر الميامين ، وعلى آله وأصحابه نجوم الورى وأهل التّقى، ومَن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.
وبعد:
فهذه ترجمة الإمام محمد أمين عابدين نقلتها عن كتاب الشيخ محمد مطيع الحافظ والتي اعتمد فيها على كتاب: ابن عابدين وأثره في الفقه للدكتور : محمد عبد اللطيف فرفور مع بعض التصرف والاختصار ، ثم رجعت للأصل الذي نقل منه بعد أن تسنى لي الحصول عليه( ابن عابدين وأثره في الفقه الإسلامي دراسة مقارنة بالقانون/ دار البشائر ط2/2006) سائلا المولى أن ينفع بها.

إمامُ الحنفية في الشام - صاحب الحاشية المشهورة -  
1748_ 1836 م
1189- 1252 هـ
محمد أمين بن عمر بن عبد العزيز بن أحمد بن عبد الرحيم بن محمد صلاح الدين بن نجم الدّين بن محمد صلاح الدين بن نجم الدين بن كمال بن تقي الدين المدرس بن مصطفى الشهابي بن حسين بن رحمة الله بن أحمد الفاني بن علي بن أحمد بن محمود بن أحمد بن عبدالله بن عز الدين بن عبدالله بن قاسم بن حسن بن اسماعيل بن حسين النتيف بن أحمد بن إسماعيل بن محمد بن إسماعيل الأعرج ابن الإمام جعفر الصادق ابن محمد الباقر ابن الإمام زين العابدين بن الحسين بن علي رضوان الله عليهم جميعا.
وعرف المترجم بابن عابدين، وهي شهرة تعود إلى جدّه محمد صلاح الدين الذي أطلق عليه اللقب لصلاحه. 
ووالده الشيخ محمد أمين من ذرية الحافظ محمد عبد الحي الداودي صاحب التآليف المشهورة ، وجدته لأبيه بنت الشيخ محمد أمين المحبي صاحب (خلاصة الأثر )
ولد الشيخ محمد أمين بدمشق بزقاق المبلط في حي القنوات سنة1198هـ  ونشأ في رعاية أبوين معروفين بالصلاح والتقوى ، وكان والده تاجرا.
قرأ القرآن الكريم وجوده وحفظه على الشيخ سعيد الحموي شيخ القرّاء بدمشق. وكان سبب تلقيه القرآن وحرصه عليه أنَّه جلس مرة في دكان والده يقرأ ، فمرّ به شيخ سمعه فقال له : لايَحسن أن تقرأ القرآن الكريم هنا لأنك تبتذله في مكانٍ لاينصت إليك فيه النّاس ، وقراءتك ملحونة أيضا ، فيجب يابنيّ أنْ تتعلم القرآن الكريم صحيحاً . 
فلزم على أثر ذلك الشيخ سعيداً ، وقرأ عليه مع القرآن القراءات بوجوهها وطرقها ، وحفظ عليه الميدانية  والجزرية والشاطبية وأتقنها وتعلمها ، وتلقى عنه طرفاً من النّحو والصّرف والفقه الشافعي وحفظ (متن الزّبد ) ثمّ لزم الشيخ شاكر العقاد وبذلك تنتهي مرحلته الأولى التي تلقّى فيها ثلاث إجازات  وتبدأ مرحلته الثانية.
بقي ابن عابدين يتردد على الشيخ العقاد سبع سنوات قرأ فيها عليه المعقولات ، وألزمَه التَّحول إلى المذهب الحنفي ، وتفقه عليه وأخذ عنه الفرائض والحساب والأصول والحديث والتفسير ، وقرأ عليه من الفقه : الملتقى والكنز والبحر لابن نجيم والوقاية لصدر الشريعة والهداية والدِّراية وغير ذلك، وأخذ عنه الطريقة القادريّة والتّصوف. 
وكان شيخه العقاد يتفرس فيه الخير ويحبه حباً جماً ويكرمه ويقول له : أنت أعزّ عليّ من أولادي وقـال فيـه :

حبيب لقد أهدى إليَّ مدائحـا	ألذّ على قلبي وأشهى من الشهـد
عقود صاغها فكر بـــارع	خبير بتنظيم الفرائد في العقــد
أديب أريب ألمعي سميــدع	نبيل نبيه لوذعي عطر النّـــد
فصن ذاته من حاسد ومعانـد	ويمم به سبل المسرة والمجــد
وحين رجا مني القبول تخضعا	تلقيتها بالشكر منه وبالحمـــد


وكان ابن عابدين رحمه الله قد مدحه بقصيدة مطلعها :

لو سناء من جبينك مشرق	ما ضاء طراً مغرب أو مشرق


وأحضره الشيخ العقاد دروس أشياخه ، فصحبه إلى درس شيخه العلامة محمد الكزبري واستجاز له فأجازه سنة 1216هـ ، وكذلك أحضره مرّة درس شيخه العلامة أحمد العطار واستجازه له فأجازه في السنة ذاتها ، وقرأ على الشيخ أحمد العطار الأربعين العجلونية إلى الحديث الثلاثين ثم أتمّها على الشيخ شاكر سنة 1218هـ، واستجاز له من الشيخ نجيب القلعي يوم عيد الفطر سنة 1220هـ فأجازه ، وأحضره عند الشيخ محمد عبد الرسول الهندي النقشبندي خليفة الشيخ عبدالله الدهلوي واستجازه له فأجازه مع أخيه الشيخ عبد الغني عابدين.
واصطحبه الشيخ العقاد مرة لزيارة الشيخ محمد عبد النّبي الذي قدم من الهند زائرا ، فلما دخلا عليه وجلس الشيخ العقاد وبقي ابن عابدين في العتبة واقفا بين يدي شيخه حاملاً نعله بيده كما هي عادته مع شيخه. فقال الشيخ للعقاد : مُرّ هذا الغلام السيد فليجلس فاني لا أجلس حتى يجلس ، فإنّه ستقبَّـلُ يده وينتفع بفضله في سائر البلاد ، وعليه نور آل بيت النّبوة.
عرض عليه الشيخ العقاد أن يزوجه ابنته ولكن أباه عارض وقال : أخاف عليك من غضب شيخك وعقوقه إن أغضبت ابنته يوما.
وشجعه  الشيخ العقاد على تحرير المسائل وجمع الرسائل ليتقوى على الممارسة في التأليف فكتب حاشية على شرح الشيخ سعيد الأسطواني أحد زملائه في الطلب على نبذة الإعراب ، وشرح أيضاً الكافي في العروض والقوافي وكان عمره يومئذ سبع عشرة سنة.
وأجازه الشيخ العقاد نظما ونثرا ومنها قوله :

وكان ممن جدّ في ذا الشـأن	السيد المفضـال ذو الإتقـان
محمـد أميـن  بن عمــرا	من جـده بعابديـن اشتهـرا
لازمني فـي  مـدة مديـدة	قــراءة لكتــب عديــدة
ما بين  فقه وحديث  شافي	وعلـم نحو وبيان صافـــي
ومنطق وعلـم آداب حـلا	وضع عروض والقوافي قد تلا


ثم شرع في قراءة ( الدّر المختار )على الشيخ العقاد مع جماعة منهم الشيخ سعيد الحلبي ، وتوفي الشيخ العقاد سنة1222هـ ولم تتم قراءة الكتاب . فأتمّه على الشيخ سعيد الحلبي أكبر طلاب الحلقة .وبذلك تبدأ المرحلة الثالثة من حياته وهي الأخيرة.
قرأ على الشيخ سعيد ولزمه واستجازه فأجازه بخطه وختمه ، ونظم ابن عابدين قصائد في مدحه ومنها قصيدته التي مطلعها :

ركبنـا جواد الفكر في مهمة البر	وخضنا بفلك العمر في لجج البحـر
وغصنـا بصافي اللبّ تيارعمقه	إلى أن تحلّينا من الكنز بالــــدّر
وعدنا وقد أوفى لنا الدّهر وعده	وزاحت  سحاب الهم عن أفق الصدر
ورعيا لشيخ العصر سيدنا الذي	رقى ذروة التحقيق أوحد العصــر
وفاق على أهل الفضائل كلّهـم	 بخفض جناح النّفس مع رفعة القدر

وفي حياة هذا الشيخ شرح ابن عابدين الدّر المختار (حاشية ابن عابدين) ، ولمّا مات أسِفَ عليه أسفاً شديداً .
واتصل ابن عابدين رحمه الله بالشيخ خالد النقشبندي فلقَّنه الطريقة وأجازه ، ودافع عنه ضدّ خصومه وكتب في ذلك رسالة بعنوان ( سلّ الحسام الهندي في نصرة مولانا خالد النقشبندي ) ورثاه بقصيدة مطلعها:
أي ركن من الشريعـــــة مــــــالا         ..............................  ..............
وبالإضافة إلى الإجازات السابقة ، إجازه الشيخ إبراهيم وعبد القادر حفيدا الشيخ عبد الغني النّابلسي، وصالح الزجّاج ، وهبة الله البعلي ، وصالح الأمير المصري ، وصالح الفلّاني المدني ، وهذان الأخيران أجازاه كتابة .
تولى رحمه الله أمانة الفتوى في عهد المفتي حسين المرادي، وحج سنة 1235هـ ، وتحرَّى في حجه الطعام غاية التَّحري مع قلة تناوله له .
ولابن عابدين رحمه الله شعرٌ حسنٌ جميل ، منه قصيدة في مدح النّبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال في مطلعـها :
لبيك       يا قمرية      الأغصان	فلقد صدعت القلب بالألحان
لبيك    يا   من  بالبكا    أشبهتني	لكن  بلا  فقد  من   الخلان
نوحي فنوحي    في بحار  مدامعي	تعلو سفينته لدى  الطوفان
           وترنَّمي   وأحبي  فؤاد    معذب	بتذكر الأحباب  في  نيران
إن رمت كتمان  الهوى   متكلفاً	هيَّجت مني بالبكاء أشجاني
حتى حكت مني الدموع سوافحاً	غيثاً همى بدعاء ذي عرفان


يا صاحبي أليس  يعذر    بالبكا	صبٌّ  كئيب  نازح الأوطان

يقضي الليالي بالهموم وبالأسى	مكسور  قلب  زائد الأحزان
إي والذي هو عالم   بضمائري	لَيَحِقُّ لي أن أبكي مدى الأزمان
فلقد مضى عمري القصير ولم أفز	بزيارتي  أرض اللوى والبان
          بالله هل تريانِ   أسعد    لحظة	وأخوض رمل أولئك القيعان
وأشم نفح الطيب من أرض الحبيب	وترجع    الأرواح  للأبدان


وقال في وصف الربيع :

مرّت مواشط نسمة الأسـحار	كيما ترِجّلَ جُمّةَ الأشجــار
والقطر جللها بسنـدس برده	وتزينت بلآلىء الأزهـــار
والنهر صفق والطيور ترنمت	في غصنها من نغمة الأوتار


* مؤلفـاته : 
* الكتب المطبوعة :

•	الحاشية: وتسمى (ردّ المحتار على الدّر المختار شرح تنوير الأبصار) 
 بدأه من باب الإجارة حتى أتمها ثم عاد من أولها فتوفي في أثناء ذلك فبقيت مخرومة من أول ثلثها الأخير تقريبا . والذي أكمله ولده .
وسبب تأليفها أنّ الشيخ سعيد الحلبي بحث مع تلاميذه بحوثاً متعددة مُشكلة فكان ابن عابدين يتفوق في الإجابة دوماً ، وكان من أبرز المسائل مسألة المتحيرة في باب المستحاضة ، وأُعجب الشيخ الحلبي بتقريره للمسألة فأمره بوضع حاشية على كتاب الدُّر المختار الذي كان الشيخ الحلبي يقرره .
وعندما بدأ بالتأليف كان شيخه يدعوه بين الآونة والأخرى ليطلَّع على عمله بنفسه وعلمه ، ولكنه كان عندما يقرأ ما كتب يسرّ سروراً عظيماً ولا يفصح عمّا في نفسه ويقول : اللهم افتح عليه ويسر له .
•	حاشية منحة الخالق على البحر الرائق : 
 لزين الدين بن نجيم شرح فيها كنز الدقائق للنسفي ، شرح فيها ابن عابدين ما انتهى إليه ابن نجيم من الإجارة الفاسدة.
وقد طبعت في سبع مجلدات والثامن لتكملة الطوري للبحر / المطبعة العلمية بمصر سنة 1311 .
•	العقود الدُّرية في تنقيح الفتاوى الحامدية :
وهو (مغني المستفتي عن سؤال المفتي ) وهي تنقيح لفتاوى حامد بن علي العمادي المتوفى رحمه الله  سنة 1171هـ ، اختصر فيها ابن عابدين الأسئلة والأجوبة ، وحذف ما اشتهر منها والمكرر ، ولخَّص الأدلة وزاد ما لا بدّ منه مع بعض التَّحريرات التي نقَّحها من كتبه ورسائله .
وقد طبعت بمصر سنة 1280 ، وفي بولاق سنة 1300 ، وبهامشه الفتاوى الخيريَّة ، وفي المطبعة الميمنية سنة 1310 .
•	عقود اللآلي في الأسانيد العوالي :
 طبع بمطبعة المعارف سنة 1302  بولاية سورية بإشراف الشيخ محمد أبو الخير عابدين، وطبع في استانبول سنة 1287 .
•	نسمات الأسحار على إفاضة الأنوار على كتاب المنار  :  في أصول الفقه
         طبعت سنة 1328 بالمطبعة الميمنية بمصر ، وسنة 1300 بالأستانة ، 
         وبمطبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي سنة 1399 ، وعليها تقييدات الشيخ محمد أحمد الطوخي .

•	مقامات في مدح الشيخ شاكر العقاد:
    طبعت في آخر عقود اللآلي في الأسانيد العوالي .

•	نزهة النَّواظر على الأشباه والنَّظائر :
طبع بدمشق على هامش كتاب الأشباه والنظائر لابن نجيم ، بتحقيق محمد مطيع الحافظ سنة 1403     وثانية سنة 1406  . 

* الرَّسائل المطبوعة :

1.	العلو الظاهر في نفع النّسب الطاهر.
2.	شرح الرسالة المسماة بعقود رسم المفتي
3.	الفوائد المخصصة بأحكام كي الحمصة
4.	منهل الواردين من بحار الفيض على ذخر المتأهلين في مسائل الحيض
5.	رفع التردد في عقد الأصابع عند التشهد مع ذيلها 
6.	تنبيه ذوي الأفهام على أحكام التبليغ خلف الإمام 
7.	شفاء العليل وبل الغليل في حكم الوصية بالختمات والتهاليل
8.	تنبيه الغافل والوسنان على أحكام هلال رمضان
9.	اتحاف الذكي النبيه بجواب ما يقول الفقيه 
10.	الإبانة عن أخذ الأجرة على الحضانة
11.	تحرير النقول في النفقة على الفروع والأصول
12.	رفع الانتفاض ودفع الاعتراض على قولهم: الأيمان مبنية على الألفاظلا على الأغراض
13.	رفع الاشتباه عن عبارة الأشباه
14.	تنبيه الولاة على أحكام شاتم خير الأنام أو أحد أصحابه الكرام عليه وعليهم الصلاة والسلام
15.	الأقوال الواضحة الجلية في تحرير مسألة نقض القسمة ومسألة الدرجة الجعلية
16.	العقود الدرية في قولهم على الفريضة الشرعية
17.	غاية المطلب في اشتراط الواقف عود النصيب إلى أهل الدرجة الأقرب فالأقرب
18.	غاية البيان في أن وقف الاثنين على نفسهما وقف لا وقفان
19.	تنبيه الرقودعلى على مسائل النقود من رخص وغلاء وكساد وانقطاع
20.	تحبير التحرير في ابطال القضاء بالفسخ بالغبن الفاحش بلا تعزير 
21.	تنبيه ذوي الأفهام على بطلان الحكم بنقض الدعوى بعد الابراء العام 
22.	إعلام الأعلام بأحكام الإقرار العام
23.	نشر العرف في بناء بعض الأحكام على العرف
24.	تحرير العبارة فيمن هو أولى بالإجارة
25.	أجوبة محققة على أسئلة متفرقة
26.	مناهل السرور لمبتغي الحساب بالكسور 
27.	الرحيق المختوم شرح قلائد المنظوم 
28.	إجابة الغوث ببيان حال النقباء والنجباء والأبدال والأوتاد والغوث.
29.	سل الحسام الهندي لنصرة مولانا خالد النقشبندي .
30.	الفائد العجيبة في إعراب الكلمات الغريبة.قلت:وهي حول اعراب (كائنا ما كان )
31.	بغية الناسك في أدعية المناسك.
مخطوطات لم تطبع :
•	حاشية على شرح التقرير والتحبير لابن أمير الحاج
•	حاشية رفع الأنظار عما أورده الحلبي على الدّر المختار 
•	حاشية فتح رب الأرباب على لبّ الألباب نبذة الإعراب لابن هشام
•	الدّرر المضيّة في شرح نظم الأبحر الشعرية.
•	فتاوى في الفقه الحنفي تبلغ مايقارب المائة ، موجودة في مكتبة آل عابدين .
كتب مفقودة :
•	حاشية على شرح الملتقى للحصكفي 
•	نظم كنز الدقائق. وهو في نحو 800 بيت لم يكمله رحمه الله .
•	حاشية كبرى على إفاضة الأنوار شرح كتاب المنار 
•	حاشية على تفسير القاضي البيضاوي .
•	شرح الكافي في العروض والقوافي.
•	مجموع النفائس والنوادر .
•	قصة المولد النبوي.
•	حاشية على المطوَّل.
•	ذيل سلك الدُّرر للمرادي.

 انتفع بعلمه خلق كثيرون منهم أخوه عبد الغني عابدين وابن أخيه أحمد بن عبد الغني أمين الفتوى بدمشق وابن عمه صالح  ومحمد جابي زاده ويحيى سردست وعبد الغني الغنيمي الميداني ، وحسن البيطار ، وأحمد الإسلامبولي ، وحسين الرسامة ، ويوسف المغربي ، وعبد القادر الخلاصي ، وعلي المرادي ، ومحمد الأتاسي ، ومحمود الألوسي  . . وغيرهم كثيرون.
واستجازه شيخ الإسلام عارف حكمت بالمكاتبة فأجازه ، كما أجاز غيره .

عالم مطاع مهاب ، عذب التقرير والعبارة ، وهو المرجع في عصره عند اختلاف الآراء والفتاوى .
كان طويل القامة شثن الأعضاء والأنامل ، أبيض اللون أسود الشعر  مقرون الحاجبين جميل الصورة حسن السريرة دائم البشر والابتسام نظيف الثوب والبدن يلبس لباس علماء زمانه (الجبة والعمامة البيضاء المكورة على طربوش أحمر  والقفطان) ويتوسط في حاله .
متواضعاً جم التواضع لم يقبل التولي على وقف جدّه لأم أبيه العلامة المحبي الذي كان شرط نظره للأرشد من ذريته وسلم ذلك لأخيه .
عرف ببره لوالديه ومشايخه ، ورعاً في أحواله كلها ، قليل الطعام يأكل رغيفا واحداً كل يوم ، وقد تطعمه أمه وهو مشغول في كتابته وتأليفه . 
وكان منهجه في الحياة العلم والتعليم ، جعل يومه للصيام وليله للقيام، وكان من عادته أن يختم كل ليلة ختمة في شهر رمضان، ولا يدع وقتاً يكون فيه على غير طهارة ، وخصص الليل للتأليف فلا ينام إلا القليل .
وكان كسبه من تجارة له يأكل منها بمباشرة شريك له من غير أن يتعاطى ذلك بنفسه.
أُغرم بالكتب وجمع مكتبة عظيمة وكتب بخطه الكثير ، وكان والده يشتري له مايريد من الكتب ، ويقول له اشتر ما بدا  لك وعليّ الثمن فانك أحييت ما أمَته أنا من سيرة سلفي ، ووهبه مكتبته التي ورثها عن آبائه.
توفي رحمه الله ضحوة الأربعاء 21 ربيع الثاني سنة 1252هـ وصلِّي عليه في جامع سنان باشا ودفن في مقبرة الباب الصغير وكانت وفاته في حياة والدته التي صبرت واحتسبت وعاشت بعده سنتين، وجعلت تقرأ كل أسبوع مئة ألف مرة سورة الإخلاص وتهب له ثوابها.
حزن الناس لوفاته وخرجت جنازته حافلة حاشدة وشيعه علماء دمشق ورؤساؤها ، وكان شيخه سعيد الحلبي يتأسف لموته ويقول في الجنازة " يامحمد والله كنت مخبيك لهذه اللحية " ، فإنه كان يطمع أن يكون خليفة بعده على الفقه . وبقي مواظبا على حضور درس شيخه سعيد حتى آخر عمره.
وكان ابن عابدين قبل وفاته بعشرين يوما اشترى القبر الذي دفن فيه وأوصى بذلك محبة في جوار عالمين جليلين هما علاء الدين الحصكفي صاحب الدر المختار ، وصالح الجنيني المحدث المشهور 

وكتب على  لوحة قبره :

قفوا واغبطوا قبراً تسامى  بعالم	وقولوا  له هنيت وافاك   سيد
هو الحبر من أضحى بعلمه عالما	هو العابد بن   عابدين   محمد
لقد بكت   الأملاك   حزنا   لموته	فحقا نعاه روض درس ومسجد
على العفو  والغفران تحمل روحه	إلى غرفات  في   النعيم فتسعد
دعاه مقام شامخ  – قلت أرخو -	يروم وملك لا  يضاهى    مؤبد

ورثاه الشيخ داود البغدادي النقشبندي بقصيدة منها :

يا   إماماً في   حلبة    العلم    جالا	أورث  القلب  فقده  أوجالا
كنت    بحر   العلوم   تقذف    درّاً	فطما بعده  الوجود  وسالا
أنت شمس غربت في مغرب الأرض	ولكن    أنوارها     تتلالا


سائلا المولى الكريم أن يتغمده برحمته ، وأن يجعل مداد قلمه حجة له لا عليه ، وأن يجمعنا ومحبيه في مستقر رحمته ، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه .

* أقوال أهل العلم من المترجمين في ابن عابدين:
- علاء عابدين في التكملة:
(وكان رحمه الله فقيه النّفس، انفرد به في زمنه)
وقال: (كان بحاثاً ما باحثه أحد إلا وظهر عليه)
وقال: (وقلّ أن تقع واقعة مهمة أو مشكلة مدلهمة في سائر البلاد أو بقية المدن الإسلامية أو قراها، إلا ويستفتى فيها مع كثرة العلماء الأكابر والمفتين في كل مدينة)
- أبو الخير عابدين في الثبت(ذيل الثبت):
وقال مترجم الثبت: ( لا سيما وهو المرجع للفتوى التي هي من أعظم البلوى، وعلى الخصوص في ذاك الزمن الذي كان مرجع الأحكام فيه إليه من سائر البلاد من كل حاضر وباد)ص/245 وما بعدها.
- البيطار في حلية البشر:
( هو الشيخ الإمام العالم العلامة والجهبذ الفهامة، قطب الديار الدمشقية وعمدة البلاد الشامية والمصرية، المفسر المحدث الفقيه النحوي اللغوي البياني العروضي الذكي النبيه، الدمشقي الأصل والمولد، الحسيب النسيب الشريف الذات..... إمام الحنفية في عصره والمرجع عند اختلاف الآراء في مصره، صاحب التآليف العديدة والتّصانيف المفيدة).3/1230 وما بعدها.
وقال أيضاً: (فإن سيرة المرحوم السيد محمد عابدين وما حصّله من الشهرة والمنقبة والفضل لا تخفى على أحد).2/720.
-الشّطي في روض البشر:
( وجملة القول في صاحب التّرجمة أنه علامة فقيه فهامة نبيه، عذب التقرير، متفنن في التّحرير، لم ينسج عصره على منواله، ولو لم يكن له من الفضل سوى حاشيته المنوه بها التي سارت بها الركبان، وتنافست فيها الناس زماناً بعد زمان لكفته فضيلة تُذكر ومزية تشكر). ص/252.
- الحصني في منتخبات التواريخ لدمشق:
( محمد أمين بن السيد عمر عابدين: شاع صيته في الأمصار واشتهر فضله كالشمس في رابعة النهار، صاحب الحاشية الشهيرة والتآليف المفيدة الكثيرة، أحد أفراد زمانه وزينة دهره وأوانه، إمام السادة الحنفية في عصره والمرجع عند اختلاف الآراء في الفتوى في مصره... وهو المؤسس لمجد هذه الأسرة الكريمة المباركة... وله اليد الطولى في جميع العلوم والفنون والمنقول والمعقول، انتفع به وبمؤلفاته خلق كثير من المسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، وتخرّج عليه كثير من العلماء الأعلام)2/680
- عبد الحيّ الكتاني في فهرس الفهارس والأثبات:
( فقيه الشام ومفتيه، صاحب التآليف العديدة، والفتاوى المجيدة، والمجموعات المفيدة) ثم قال: ( وهو عند فقهاء المشرق كالرهوني عندنا في فقهاء المغرب)2/216.
- كرد علي في خطط الشام:
(ومحمد عابدين واسع المادة صاحب التآليف والرسائل المتقنة) 4/68.
- سركيس في معجم المطبوعات:
( وقرأ عليه0أي على شيخه العقاد- كتب الفقه وأصوله حتى برع وصار علامة زمانه) وقال: ( وكان زرعاً ديناً عفيفاً عالماً صالحاً) 1/150، 41، 52، وما بعدها.
-	القساطلي في الروضة الغنّاء في دمشق الفيحاء:
( وانتفع به خلق كثير لم يزل بعضهم أحياء.. وكان له ذوق في حل مشكلات العلوم.. وله التآليف الكثيرة التي تبلغ الخمسين، وكان عالماً فقيهاً يضيق كتابنا عن ذكر مآثره الحميدة.) ص141.
-	شيخو في الآداب العربية في القرن التاسع عشر:
( أما بلاد الشام فاشتهر من علمائها الشيخ محمد أمين..عابدين، برز بين أبناء وطنه وأخذ عنه علماء الشام)/49
-	البستاني في دائرة المعارف:
( علم أسرة دمشقية من أعيان الفقهاء... فكان من أشهرهم محمد أمين ... الشهير بابن عابدين)3/324.
- مردم بك في أعيان القرن الثالث عشر:
( حتى برع وتمكن فكان دائباً على إلقاء الدروس ونشر العلم، يحل المشكلات بشكل ثاقب حتى صار مرجعاً للفتوى، وقد بلغ من الشهرة مبلغاً عظيماً، وعمّ نفعه وأخذ الناس عنه منهم شيخ الإسلام عارف حكمة بك استجازه بالمكاتبة فأجازه)/36 وما بعدها.
-	الزركلي في الأعلام:
( فقيه الديار الشامية وإمام الحنفية في عصره)3/866.
-	البغدادي في هدية العارفين:
(ابن عابدين المفتي العلامة)
-	كحالة في معجم المؤلفين:
( فقيه أصولي له أربعون مؤلفاً) 9/77.
-	سكر في أعلام الإسلام:
( ولم يبق عالم من أعلام المسلمين في بلدة من بلاد الإسلام إلا وحاشية ابن عابدين أول كتاب في خزانته)/20 وما بعدها.
-	عبدالله مصطفى المراغي في طبقات الأصوليين:
-	( ونبغ في علوم شتى حتى أصبح علامة زمانه... وما زال مجداً في نشر العلم بالتدريس والتصنيف حتى صار يشار إليه بالبنان، وعنه أخذ كثير من العلماء الأجلاء.... وقد عرف ابن عابدين بالتدين والعفة والعلم والصلاح والتقوى) 2/147 وما بعدها.
-	التنوخي في مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق 35/424:
( حجة المذهب الحنفي في عصره السيد محمد أمين عابدين صاحب الحاشية المشهورة)
-	بروكلمان في تاريخ الأدب العربي:
( كان في بدايته تاجراً، ثم درس المذهب الشافعي، ثم تحنف، ونبغ بنفسه وأصبح مدرساً واستاذاً)2/773.


* وإضافة إلى ما سبق من ترجمة، ألحقنا لمزيد الفائدة ذكر الشروح والحواشي على أصلي الحاشية(التنوير   والدّر)، وكذلك بعض مصطلحات الحاشية، سائلاً المولى أن ينفع بها، وهي مستقاة من كتاب الدكتور محمد الفرفور، مع بعض التصرف والزيادة، وكتاب الدكتور سائد بكداش (الإمام الفقيه محمد عابد السندي الأنصاري) دار البشائر الإسلامية ط1/ 1423 أوردها في الصفحات من( 382-400) من الكتاب، حيث أورد فيه الأعمال المتعلقة بالدّر المختار، وأضفنا لعملهما بعض تراجم أصحابها.

* شروح التنوير (تنوير الأبصار وجامع البحار): محمد التُّمرتاشي الغزيّ رحمه الله تعالى:

* منح الغفار شرح تنوير الأبصار: المصنف التّمرتاشي.وصفه العلماء بأنّه من مهام الفقهاء. وهو موجود في ظاهرية دمشق(8301و2571) وفي مكتبة الأوقاف العامة ببغداد(13204) وعليه حاشية شيخ الإسلام خير الدين الرملي، مكتبة برلين(4629). وكلاهما مخطوط.

* الجوهر المنير في شرح التنوير: حسين بن اسكندر الرومي. مخطوطات ظاهرية دمشق(8088) وخزانة برلين(4629)

* مطالع الأنوار ولواقح الأفكار وجواهر الأسرار لشرح تنوير الأبصار: اسماعيل بن عبد الباقي بن اسماعيل اليازجي المتوفى سنة 1121هـ ، مخطوطات ظاهرية دمشق (8131).

* خزائن الأسرار وبدائع الأفكار شرح تنوير الأبصار: علاء الدين محمد الحصكفي، صاحب الدر، وهو شرح غير الدر المختار وصل فيه الى إلى باب الوتر والنوافل ولم يكمله حيث قدره بعشر مجلدات كبار (مخطوطات ظاهرية دمشق 10104) في 130 ورقة.

* شرح ديباجة التنوير وشرح ديباجة الدّر: محمد بن عمر المولى عبد الجليل (مخطوط خزانة برلين 4626).

*خلاصة التنوير وذخيرة المحتاج والفقير: موسى بن أسعد بن يحيى المحاسني(مخطوط خزانة برلين 117 3(.

* نظم التنوير: للمحاسني مخطوط ظاهرية دمشق (4456).

* حميد الآثار في نظم تنوير الأبصار: للهاشمي المتوفى سنة 1343 مطبوع في القاهرة/المطبعة السلفية 1343.

* وهناك شرح شيخ الإسلام محمد الأنكوري المتوفى سنة 1098(برلين4629) ، وشرح عبد الرزاق مدرس الناصرية الجوانية (برلين4629) ، وشرح عبد الرحيم بن أبي اللطف المتوفى سنة 1093 ( برلين 4629).

•	شروح الدّر (الدّر المختار شرح تنوير الأبصار): محمد علاء الدّين الحصكفي.

•	 اصلاح الأسفار عن وجوه بعض مخدرات الدّر المختار: لأبي التهاني حسن بن إبراهيم بن حسن الجبرتي (مخطوطات ظاهرية دمشق 2682).

•	حاشية سعدي أفندي على الدر: سعدي بن حامد العمادي (مخطوطة برلين 4628).

•	 تحفة الأخيار على الدر المختار: برهان الدين إبراهيم بن مصطفى بن إبراهيم الحلبي المداري المتوفى رحمه الله تعالى سنة 1190، (المشهورة بحاشية الحلبي على الدّر) مخطوطة في ظاهرية دمشق 8191 ومخطوطة في مكتبة الأزهر(  2765). ونسخة في قصر طوب قابي سراي في تركيا برقم 4160.

•	حاشية الطحـطاوي: شهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد  بن اسماعيل الطحطاوي(الطهطا  ي) المتوفى سنة 1231 رحمه الله تعالى.
ومن مصادره في حاشيته هذه حاشية الحلبي رحمه الله تعالى كما صرح في مقدمتها، وكان من مساعديه في تأليف الحاشية تلميذه الذي تخرج به مفتي مكة العلامة الفقيه الشيخ محمد حسين الكتبي الحنفي المولود سنة 1202 والمتوفى سنة 1281 رحمه الله تعالى.
(مخطوطاتها في أيا صوفيا 1-1527، 2-1528، 3-1529، 4-1530، وفي خزانة برلين تحت رقم (4630)، وقد طبعت عدة طبعات في بولاق بمصر، واصطلح عليها ابن عابدين برمز (ط)، وأكثر النقل عنها الشيخ محمد عابد السندي في طوالع الأنوار.
أحمد بن محمد بن إسماعيل الدوقاطي الطَّحطاوي المصري مفتي الحنفيّة بالقاهرة ، من ذرية السّيد محمد التوقادي الرّومي ، حضر والده طهطا وسكن بها ، وهناك ولد أحمد بطهطا بالقرب من أسيوط بصعيد مصر ، توفى رحمه الله في القاهرة سنة 1231 . 
وله من المصنفات: حاشية على الدّر المختار، حاشية على مراقي الفلاح شرح نور الايضاح 
انظر : هـدية العارفين1/ 184 ، أ1/ 232 ، معجم المؤلفين2/ 81 ، النسخة الأزهرية المخطوطة من حاشيته على الدر المختار رقم 327527 ، وحاشيته على مراقي الفلاح رقم 327800.

* حاشية غزي زادة على الدّر: عبد اللطيف بن محمد أسعد الرومي البروسوي العثماني الفقيه الحنفي، المتأدب الصوفي الخلوتي المعروف بغزي زادة، والمتوفى ببروسة سنة 1247 .( وليس لعـزمي زاده كما نسبها الدكتور الفرفور فإن حاشية عزمي زاده على الدرر لا على الدر، وهي في أوقاف بغداد لا الظاهرية) من إفادات أخي حسين.
وله من المؤلفات:
•	بروسة ده جاري عروق أعصاب.
•	تاريخ أبنية بروسة في العمران.
•	ترجمة الذخيرة وكشف البراقع لأهل البصيرة لمحمد بن علي اليمني.
•	حاشية على الدر المختار.مكتبة الأوقاف العامة 10622.
انظر: هدية العارفين1/ 618، ذيل الكشف 1/ 465، 2/ 435، معجم المؤلفين 8/14 ، الأعلام 4/61.

* دلائل الأسرار على الدر المختار: المشهورة (بحاشية الفتال) . مخطوطة ظاهرية دمشق (59، 2، 1: 9496)، ومخطوطة مكتبة الأوقاف ببغداد(3952)، محفوظات المكتبة المحمودية بالمدينة المنورة في 588صفحة رقم (1019).ووصفها المرادي بأنها حاشية جليلة مفيدة.
خليل بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن منصور الدمشقي الشهير بالفتال الحنفي الفاضل الفقيه الأديب ، ولد سنة 1117 ، وكان له يد في الفقه أصولاً وفروعاً ، قرأ واشتغل على جماعة في العلوم منهم الشيخ أحمد المنيني الدمشقي قرأ عليه الفقه وغيره والنحو والصرف ، والشيخ صالح الجنيني قرأ عليه شرح التنوير للحصكفي والهداية وغير ذلك ، ومحمد الحبّال قرأ عليه النحو والمعاني والبيان ، والشيخ محمود الكردي قرأ عليه الأصول وغيره ، وغيرهم كثير .
ترجمه الشيخ سعيد السمان في كتابه وقال في وصفه : هو من الزمرة الذين ألفتهم ، وبصدق الوفاء جاريتهم وعرفتهم ، حمدت في الأدب مساعيه ، وتوفرت فيه دواعيه... وركب من كل أمر صعبا ، وسلك من كل تخيّل شعبا ، حتى استوى عنده الأمران السعة واضنك ، ولم تحركه نغمة الناي موتلفة بألحان العود والجنك ، لا يفتر عن مخبرة يسبرها ، أو أشياء تؤدي إلى مقاصده يتدبرها ينقض ويبرم ، ويوصل ويصرم ، وله مطارحات لمحاضرات الراغب تنسيك ، وعبارات يحار منها الماهر النسيك ، وشعر يثلج الأوار ، وتختلف في أساليبه الأطوار .
ومن شعره : 
أسر القلب أهيف بدلاله 
وسبا القلب قده باعتداله
رشأ يفضح البدور جمالا 
والهوى طوع لفظه ومقاله 
غنج اللحظ أهيف ذو محيا 
هو للصبِّ منتهى آماله
حين لاقيته تعشقت منه 
حسن اللحظ يرمي الحشا بنباله
فتمنيت منه وصلاً لأطفىء 
جمر نار الجوى بماء زلاله
قال وصلي من المحال لأني 
قمر في الجمال عند اكتماله
لكن املأ كؤوس عينيك منّي
فهي تطفي اللهيب عند اشتعاله

توفى رحمه الله سنة 1184 ، خلافا لما ذهب إليه بروكلمان من أنّ وفاته سنة 1186.
وله من التصانيف :
• الرحلة الرومية في السفر الى قسطنطينية 
• شرح القصيدة اللامية لابن الوردي 
• نظم له
انظر : هـدية العرفين1/ 355 ، معجم المؤلفين4/ 126 ، سلك الدرر للمرادي2/ 97 .دار الكتب العلمية ط1/ 1418 ، الأعلام2/322.

•	حاشية الرَّحمتي على الدّر المختار: (مخطوطة في مكتبة الأزهر غير تامة، ونسخة أخرى في مكتبة ولي الدين باستامبول.)
لمصطفى بن محمد بن محمد بن رحمة الله بن عبد المحسن بن جمال الدين الأنصاري الدمشقي المعروف بالرحمتي والأيوبي ، ولد بدمشق سنة 1135 وقرأ على صالح الجنيني ومحمد التدمري ، هاجر إلى المدينة المنورة ، ومرض في أواخر أيامه ، فذهب إلى الطائف مستشفياً ، ونزل إلى الحج فمات جهة السيل ، ودفن بمكة . 
توفى رحمه الله بمكة سنة 1205 . 
وهي حاشية على الدُّر المختار ، وذكر في معجم المؤلفين بأنها حاشية على مختصر شرح التنوير للعلائي .
ترجم له ابن عابدين في عقود اللآلىء ، وذكر أنّ له حاشية على الدر في ثلاثة أجزاء ، الأوليين من البداية ، والثالث من النهاية ، ولم يتسنى له إتمامها .
قلت : وقد وقفت على الجزء الثالث منه ، ابتدأه بكتاب القضاء ، وانتهى بكتاب النكاح ، وهو من مخطوطات المكتبة الأزهرية . 
وله من المصنفات : 
• شرح الطريق السالك على زبدة المسالك ليوسف بن يعقوب الحنفي المعروف بالخطيب المدني 
• حاشية على المنح
• مختصر شرح الشهاب الخفاجي على الشفا للقاضي عياض
• رسائل وأجوبة على أسئلة كانت ترفع إليه .
انظر : هـدية العارفين2/ 454 ، ، هـدية العارفين2 / 568 ، ذيل الكشف2/ 85 ، معجم المؤلفين12/ 277 ، النسخة الأزهرية المخطوطة رقم 324397 .
•	المناسك من الدّر المختار: طاهر سنبل: وظاهره أنه تجريد لمناسك الدر(مخطوط في رامبور1-192/188) كما أثبته بروكلمان.كما ذكر الدكتور الفرفور.
وذكر الشيخ سائد بكداش في كتابه: محمد عابد السندي:                                           أن للشيخ محمد طاهر سنبل حواش خاصة على كتب معيبنة من الدّر المختار منها: حاشية على المناسك سماها: ضياء الأبصار على مناسك الدّر المختار وصل فيها إلى باب الحج عن الغير(نسخة مخطوطة في مكتبة الحرم المكي برقم عام 1843و1996)
ثم أكملها العلامة الفقيه إبراهيم بن محمد سعيد الفته المكي تلميذ الشيخ عابد السندي المتوفى سنة 1290 رحمه الله تعالى، وللشيخ محمد طاهر سنبل حاشية على كتاب الدعوى من الدر المختار. وله تعليقات على كتابي البيوع والصوم من الدّر المختار.
•	نتائج الأفكار على الدّر المختار: العلامة الفقيه المحدث محمد طاهر بن محمد سعيد سنبل المتوفى سنة 1218هـ رحمه الله تعالى.

•	تعليق الأنوار على الدر المختار: عبد المولى بن عبد الله الدمياطي المغربي الحنفي تلميذ السيد أحمد الطحطاوي، ألفه سنة 1238 وفرغ منه سنة 1236. وذكرها الدكتور سائد بكداش باسم: تعاليق الأنوار على الدّر المختار. وقال بروكلمان: (أنه موجود في لندنبرغ منزل بريل بنكبوت ج19باب2 ص 1774-1776 )02) ومنه نسخة مخطوطة مكتبة الأزهر بخط المؤلف  (583/10175) وهذه المكتبة أرخت وفاة المغربي سنة 1238.
ونقل عنها الإمام اللكنوي في كتابه عمدة الرّعاية، وكذلك في كتابه سباحة الفكر في الجهر بالذّكر، وأيضا في التّعليقات السنيّة على الفوائد البهية، ووصفها اللكنوي بأنّها حاشية نفيسة.

•	قرة الأنظار في حاشية الدّر المختار: لأبي الطيب محمد بن عبد القادر السندي المدني العلامة الحنفي المتوفى سنة 1149، وجعل البغدادي وفاته في إيضاح المكنون سنة 1200 هـ، (مخطوطة مكتبة الأوقاف ببغداد 2/9990 )، والمكتبة المحمودية بالمدينة المنورة في مجلدين الأول برقم(1131) في 674صفحة وصل فيه إلى كتاب الربا، والثاني برقم(1312)في 704 صفحات.

•	تبشيرات الأنوار: رسالة مجهولة المؤلف أثبتها بروكلمان.

•	نفائح الأزهار في كشف الأستار عن الدر المختار: مجهولة المؤلف أثبتها بروكلمان.
•	مفاتيح الأسرار ولوائح الأفكار في شرح الدر المختار: ابن عبد الرزاق الحنفي(عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم بن أحمد الشهير بابن عبد الرزاق الحنفي ولد سنة 1075 وتوفى سنة 1138 هـ، ويسميه بعضهم: سلك النضار (نسخة مخطوطة بظاهرية دمشق 6662).
وقد وهم الدكتور الفرفور في نسبته إلى الحصكفي محمد بن علي رحمه الله تعالى، ولعل الوهم جاء للدكتور الفرفور من تعليقات مطيع الحافظ على فهارس الظاهرية حيث علّق بعد سلك النضار بقوله: للمؤلف شرح على الدّر المختار اسمه مفاتيح الأسرار ولوائح الأفكار في شرح الدر المختار وصل فيه أيضا إلى كتاب الصلاة فلعل التسميتين لكتاب واحد. انتهى كلام محمد مطيع.
فظن الدكتور الفرفور أن مراده بالمؤلف هو الحصكفي بينما المراد ابن عبد الرزاق صاحب سلك النّضار(من إفادات أخي حسين)
وقد أشار الدكتور في حاشية كتابه 1/655 في طبعته الثانية /دار البشائر بقوله: وقد وهم بعض المعاصرين من الباحثين حيث قال: ومفاتح الأسرار في شرح الدر المختار عزاها لابن عبد الرزاق، وكتابه ليس بهذا الاسم ر: معجم المؤلفين.اهـ
وقد بينا أين حدث الوهم والحمد لله رب العالمين.

•	نخبة الأفكار على الدر المختار: محمد بن عبد القادر بن أحمد بن محمد زاده الأنصاري المدني المتوفى سنة1192 ، وذكر سائد بكداش أنه كان حياً سنة 1194 نقلا عن فهرس مخطوطات الظاهرية.(مخطوطة بظاهرية دمشق)
ونسبها في هدية العارفين، وتابعه رضا كحالة إلى محمد صالح بن عبدالله قاضي زاده   المدني المتوفى سنة 1087.
وقد نقل منها ابن عابدين في حاشيته في مواضع عديدة مرة بقوله: حاشية المدني، ومرة: في النخبة وهكذا.
وتوجد منها نسخة في ظاهرية دمشق في أربعة أجزاء وأرقامها من 2567إلى 2570.

•	تعليق على الدّر: إبراهيم الغزي المتوفى سنة 1197.

•	حاشية على الدّر المختار: العلامة القاضي الفقيه المكي الشيخ جمال الدين محمد بن محمد الأنصاري. ولد بمكة، وقرأ على علمائها منهم السيد أمين ميرغني. له تصانيف عديدة منها: شرح على كنز الدقائق، وشرح على المنسك الصغير للملا رحمه الله، وشرح على المنسك الأوسط له.
قال العلامة أبو الخير الميرداد في نشر النور والزهر: ( وحاشيته على الدر المختار هي إحدى الحواشي المعتبرة عند إطلاق قول العلامة ابن عابدين: (قال بعض المحشين)، كما علمت ذلك بالتتبع لما هنالك، ونبّهت في هامش نسختي من رد المحتار.
ولم ينص الميرداد على سنة وفاته، وقال: إنه من أهل القرن الثاني عشر رحمه الله.

•	حواشي على الدّر: موفق بن عمر البغدادي، جمعها مجهول (خزانة أوقاف بغداد)

•	حاشية على الدّر المختار: مصطفى بن محمد بن علي بن بني جان المعروف بالبرهاني الطاغستاني الأصل الحنفي الدمشقي المتوفى سنة 1265، وكان والده أمين الفتوى بدمشق.

•	حاشية على الدّر المختار: عبد القادر بن إبراهيم الخلاصي، المتوفى كما ذكر الشطي سنة 1284.
 وقد أثبت هذه الحاشية علاء الدين عابدين في التكملة فسماه (شارح الدّر للعلائي) ، وذكر أيضاً في مقدمة التكملة وهو يعدد تلاميذ والده فذكر منهم: " العلامة الفاضل الشيخ عبد القادر الخلاصي شارح الدّر المختار، والألفية وغيرهما".

•	حاشية على الدّر: للعلامة الشيخ السيد أمين بن السيد حسن الميرغني الفقيه الحنفي المكي، كان على جانب عظيم من التقوى والزهد والورع والصلاح، توفى بمكة سنة 1161 رحمه الله تعالى. وله مصنفات عديدة منها حاشية على شرح الزيلعي على الكنز(له ترجمة في مختصر نشر والزهر، وأعلام المكيين).

•	سراج الأنوار على الدّر المختار: شرح متوسط كتبه العلامة الشيخ محمد علاء الدين نجل ابن عابدين المتوفى سنة 1306 رحمه الله تعالى، وقد جاء في مقدمته: أنه التقطه من حاشية الطحطاوي، وتحفة الأخيار للحلبي، ورد المحتار، وطوالع الأنوار للسندي، وهو في جزأين بخط العلامة الشيخ محمد عبد الحق الإله آبادي المتوفى سنة 1333. وذكر الدكتور بكداش أنه نقل هذه المعلومات عن الفهرس القديم لمكتبة الحرم المكي المطبوع سنة 1392 ص81، وفوجىء أنه لم يجد للكتاب ذكراً في الفهرس الجديد الذي صنع سنة 1415، وهو في عداد الكتب المفقودة من مخطوطات المكتبة؟!

•	سلك النّضار على الدر المختار: وهو غير كتاب ابن عبد الرزاق، للعلامة الفقيه المحدث الأديب المفنن الذكي البارع الشيخ: عبد القادر بن صالح بن عبد الرحمن البانقوسي الحلبي المولود بحلب الشهباء سنة 1142هـ والمتوفى بها سنة 1199، لم يتمه وبيّض من مسوداته إلى كتاب الصوم، ومنه نسخة عند الشيخ إبراهيم أفندي المرعشي في مجلدين ضخمين، ونسخة في متحف طوب قابي سراي بتركيا رقمها(4169).
(وله ترجمة في سلك الدرر3/49، وإعلام النبلاء بتاريخ حلب الشهباء7/113، والأعلام4/39.).

•	حاشية على الدّر المختار: للإمام العلامة المحدث الفقيه أبي الحسن السندي الصغير، المتوفى سنة 1187هـ رحمه الله تعالى، وقد نقل منها الشيخ محمد عابد السندي في طوالع الأنوار.

•	حاشية على الدر المختار: للشيخ السيد محمد ياسين ابن العلامة الشيخ عبدالله ميرغني، واشتهر والده بالمحجوب الحسني المكي الحنفي. 
ولد بمكة المكرمة وكان عالماً فقيها ورعاً زاهداً، من مشايخه الشيخ مصطفى الرحمتي والشيخ محمد طاهر سنبل. وكان من المدرسين بالمسجد الحرام، وعرض عليه منصب افتاء الحنفية بمكة فلم يقبله لورعه، وكانت وفاته سنة 1255 وقيل 1250 وقد ناهز السبعين رحمه الله تعالى.

•	حواشي وتعاليق على شرح الدر المختار: إسماعيل بن أحمد الأحمدي الحافظ أمين الفتوى بطرابلس الشام والمتوفى بها سنة 1288 .

•	طوالع الأنوار على الدّر المختار: للإمام الشيخ محمد عابد السندي الأنصاري المتوفى سنة 1257 رحمه الله تعالى.

أما التعليقات على رد المحتار لابن عابدين: 

•	تعليقات على حاشية ابن عابدين: كتبها العلامة الشيخ عبد الغني بن أحمد بن عبد القادر الرافعي اليساري الفاروقي مفتي الحنفية بطرابلس الشام ومن قضاة مدينة تعز ثم صنعاء باليمن. ثم انقطع للعبادة في مكة المكرمة وتوفي فيها سنة 1307 وقيل 1301 رحمه الله تعالى (الزركلي4/32، هدية العارفين1/595، ايضاح المكنون 1/282).

•	تقريرات مفتي الديارالمصرية العلامة الشيخ عبد القادر بن مصطفى الرافعي، وسماها: التحرير المختار على رد المحتار. ولد سنة 1248 وتوفى سنة 1323 رحمه الله تعالى. وهذه التقريرات إنما هي تحريرات واستدراكات مهمة على الحاشية كتبها بعد قراءته الحاشية عدة مرات.
وجرّد هذه التقريرات من نسخة المؤلف ولده وتلميذه محمد رشيد الرافعي بعد استئذانه، وقابل مع والده المؤلف بعد تجريده لها إلى اليوم الآخر من شعبان سنة 1323  أي قبل وفاته ببضعة أيام، وقد فرغ يومئذ من النظر فيها.
وقد استفاد الرافعي رحمه الله كثيرا من مطالع الأنوار للشيخ محمد عابد السندي فلا تكاد تخلو صفحة من التقريرات إلا وفيها نقل أو نقول عن الشيخ محمد عابد يختمها بقوله: ( اهـ سندي).

•	حاشية على رد المحتار: كتبها العلامة الفقيه الشيخ عبد الحكيم الأفغاني نزيل دمشق والمتوفى بها سنة 1327 صاحب كشف الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق.، وله أيضاً حاشية على المتن(الدر المختار).

•	مصطلحات حاشية ابن عابدين:

ح: حاشية الحلبي المُدّاري على الدر المختار.
ط: حاشية الطحطاوي على الدر.
المصنف: التمرتاشي الغزّي صاحب التنوير.
الشارح: علاء الدين الحصكفي صاحب الدّر.
فافهم: إذا وقع في كلام الحلبي أو الطحطاوي ما خلافه الصواب أو الأحسن أو الأهم، قرر الكلام كما رآه أقرب إلى الحق، وأشار إلى ذلك بقوله (فافهم) ولا يصرح بالاعتراض عليه تأدباً معهما.
جعل كلام المصنف أو الشارح مما يريد التحشية عليه ضمن قوسين هلالين وأشار إلى ذلك بكلمة (قوله...)
ملخصاً: معناها أن ابن عابدين تصرف بالاختصار.
القاموس: حيثما ورد هو محيط الفيروز آبادي.

* الاصطلاحات في حاشية ابن عابدين:
القهستاني: حيثما ورد هو شرح النقاية.
فتال: رمز لحاشية الشيخ خليل الفتال على الدر.
رحمتي: رمز لحاشية مصطفى الرحمتي على الدر.
ابن عبد الرزاق: رمز لحاشية على الدر سبق ذكرها.
نهر: رمز للنهر الفائق لعمر بن نجيم.
الجوهرة: الجوهرة النيرة للحدادي شارح القدوري.

شيخنا: إذا أطلقها الشارح الحصكفي فهو خير الدين الرّملي الحنفي( خلافاً لما ذكره الدكتور الفرفور في كتابه بقوله: إذا أطلقها المصنف التّمرتاشي، فالتّمرتاشي متقدم عن الرملي، وكان طفلا لم يبلغ الحلم عندما توفي التّمرتاشي رحمه الله. والذي أخذ عن الرّملي هو الحصكفي رحمه الله بعدما رحل إليه إلى الرملة واستجازه فأجازه. ولعله وهم أو سبق قلم منه)، وإذا أطلقها ابن عابدين فهو الشيخ سعيد الحلبي.
أما التُّمرتاشي إذا أطلق شيخنا، فيراد به زين الدّين بن نجيم المصري صاحب البحر.
شمس الأئمة: إذا أطلق قهو الحلواني.
فيه نظر: رمز إلى ما يراه ابن عابدين مغلوطاً مما اختلف فيه.
فتدبر: رمز إلى خطأ وقع فيه مؤلف استدركه ابن عابدين عليه.
كان الأنسب: إشارة إلى الأولى.
استوجهه: رمز إلى ما رآه وجيها.
الأشبه: أي الأشبه بالحق أو المنصوص عليه، وهو من ألفاظ الترجيح بالدليل النقلي والعقلي.
شرح المنية: إذا أطلق فهو شرح إبراهيم الحلبي ويراد به الكبير أو الصغير بالنص عليه.
الحلبة(بالباء): إذا أطلقت فهي لابن أمير الحاج شارح المنية، وقد ترد سهوا في الحاشية الحلية (بالياء.
المشايخ: فقهاء ما وراء النهر.
إسماعيل: اسماعيل الحائك في فتاواه.
فصولين: جامع الفصولين.
إمداد: إمداد الفتاح.
معراج: معراج الدراية:
أشباه: الأشباه والنظائر.
لباب: لباب المناسك.
فتح: فتح القدير.
عيني: شرح العيني على الهداية.
لا بأس: تركه أولى.
قال بعض المحشين: قال العلامة أبو الخير الميرداد في نشر النور والزهر:  وحاشيته على الدّر المختار(يقصد حاشية العلامة القاضي الفقيه الحنفي المكي جمال الدين محمد بن محمد الأنصاري) هي إحدى الحواشي المعتبرة عند إطلاق قول العلامة ابن عابدين: كما علمت ذلك بالتتبع لما هنالك، ونبّهت في هامش نسختي من رد المحتار.
ولم ينص الميرداد على سنة وفاته، وقال: إنه من أهل القرن الثاني عشر رحمه الله.

عليه الفتوى: ما حرره ابن عابدين واستقر رأيه عليه بعد الدراسة والمناقشة.

----------


## فريد أشرف

جهد مشكور.. بارك الله فيك أخي.

----------


## ابن عبدالكريم

جزاك الله خيرا ... و لكن بعض التواريخ غير مستقيمة ..




> فهذه ترجمة الإمام محمد أمين عابدين ........
> .................إمامُ الحنفية في الشام - صاحب الحاشية المشهورة -
> 1748_ 1836 م
> 1189- 1252 هـ


 التاريخان الهجري و الميلادي الذان ذكرتهما لا يستقيمان معا ... فعام " 1748 " ميلادي يوافق عام " 1161 " هجري , و ليس " 1189 " كما تفضلتم ....

 و قد انتبهت لهذا عندما أردت حساب السن التي توفي عندها " ابن عابدين " فوجدتها 88 عاما ميلاديا و 63 عاما هجريا ... و هذا طبعا مستحيل !

 و أعتقد أن الوهم وقع منكم في التاريخ الميلادي لا الهجري ..

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

قال ابن عابدين الحنفي في رد المحتار على الدر المختار 4-262 في باب قتال أهل البغي:
كما وقع في زماننا في أتباع محمد بن عبد الوهاب الذين خرجوا من نجد وتغلبوا على الحرمين, وكانوا ينتحلون مذهب الحنابلة, لكنهم اعتقدوا أنهم المسلمون وأن من خالفهم مشركون, " واستباحوا بذلك قتل أهل السنة وقتل علمائهم حتى كسر الله شوكتهم وخرب بلادهم وظفر بهم " عساكر المسلمين " عام ثلاث وثلاثين ومائتين وألف. إ.هـ.

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

كيف السبيل إلى الحصول على كتاب الدكتور الفرفور عن ابن عابدين ( بي دي إف ) ؟ وهل هو متوفرعلى الانترنت مثلا ؟

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

جزاك الله خير على هذه الترجمه .. ورحم الله الإمام ابن عابدين وجزاه الله عن الإسلام والمسملين خيراً . 

ونسأل الله ان ييسر لكتبه المخطوطة من يحققها ويطبعها لينتفع بها المسلمين .

----------


## أبو زيد الشيباني

الأستاذ لؤي :
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
... وهي مستقاة من كتاب الدكتور محمد الفرفور ..
 ( كيف السبيل إلى الحصول على كتاب الدكتور الفرفور عن ابن عابدين ( بي دي إف ) ؟ وهل هو متوفرعلى الشبكة مثلا ؟ )

----------


## لؤي الخليلي الحنفي

بارك الله فيكم على المرور، وأجزل لكم المثوبة.
الأخ ابن عبد الكريم: بارك الله فيكم على التنبيه، سأعيد النظر فيما ذكرت.

الأخ أبو محمد العمري: كفّ اللسان عن الأئمة الأعلام هو دأب الصالحين، ليتك تلنزم دأبهم.
وهذا لا يمنع البتة من أن يفيد الإنسان ويستفيد، حال كونه مخلصاً لله تعالى فيما أراد.
وفقك الله.
الإخوة الذين يسألون عن نسخة الكترونية من كتاب الدكتور الفرفور: لا اعتقد أنها موجودة. على كل الكتاب موجود في دار الرازي بعمان، ودار البيروتي في دمشق.


الأخ أبو زيد الشيباني: ... وهي مستقاة من كتاب الدكتور محمد الفرفور ..

* وإضافة إلى ما سبق من ترجمة، ألحقنا لمزيد الفائدة ذكر الشروح والحواشي على أصلي الحاشية(التنوير   والدّر)، وكذلك بعض مصطلحات الحاشية، سائلاً المولى أن ينفع بها، وهي مستقاة من كتاب الدكتور محمد الفرفور، مع بعض التصرف والزيادة، وكتاب الدكتور سائد بكداش (الإمام الفقيه محمد عابد السندي الأنصاري) دار البشائر الإسلامية ط1/ 1423 أوردها في الصفحات من( 382-400) من الكتاب، حيث أورد فيه الأعمال المتعلقة بالدّر المختار، وأضفنا لعملهما بعض تراجم أصحابها.

----------


## لؤي الخليلي الحنفي

الأخ ابن عبد الكريم: هذا تصحيح لما وقع من خطأ في التواريخ:
1198-1252 هـ
1784-1836 م

----------


## محمد وائل الحنبلي

شكرا للأستاذ الخليلي على الجهد المبرور في كتابة ما يتعلق بالأعمال العلمية على الدر وغير ذلك.
ولكن مراد ابن عابدين بقوله : (عيني أو العيني). 
هو شرح العيني على الكنز المسمى بـ: رمز الحقائق.
لا شرحه الهداية المسمى بـ: البناية والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو الحسن المقدسي الشافعي

جزيت خيرا شيخنا الخليلي، ودمت ذخرا للسادة الحنفية.

----------


## الفقير

لابن عابدين موقف معاد لدعوة التوحيد في الجزيرة العربية, يقول في الحاشية:

مَطْلَبٌ فِي أَتْبَاعِ عَبْدِ الْوَهَّابِ الْخَوَارِجِ فِي زَمَانِنَا

(قَوْلُهُ: وَيُكَفِّرُونَ أَصْحَابَ نَبِيِّنَا - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ -) عَلِمْت أَنَّ هَذَا غَيْرُ شَرْطٍ فِي مُسَمَّى  الْخَوَارِجِ، بَلْ هُوَ بَيَانٌ لِمَنْ خَرَجُوا عَلَى سَيِّدِنَا عَلِيٍّ  - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهُ -، وَإِلَّا فَيَكْفِي فِيهِمْ  اعْتِقَادُهُمْ كُفْرَ مَنْ خَرَجُوا عَلَيْهِ، كَمَا وَقَعَ فِي  زَمَانِنَا فِي أَتْبَاعِ عَبْدِ الْوَهَّابِ الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ  نَجْدٍ وَتَغَلَّبُوا عَلَى الْحَرَمَيْنِ وَكَانُوا يَنْتَحِلُونَ  مَذْهَبَ الْحَنَابِلَةِ، لَكِنَّهُمْ اعْتَقَدُوا أَنَّهُمْ هُمْ  الْمُسْلِمُونَ وَأَنَّ مَنْ خَالَفَ اعْتِقَادَهُمْ مُشْرِكُونَ،  وَاسْتَبَاحُوا بِذَلِكَ قَتْلَ أَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ وَقَتْلَ عُلَمَائِهِمْ  حَتَّى كَسَرَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى شَوْكَتَهُمْ وَخَرَّبَ بِلَادَهُمْ  وَظَفِرَ بِهِمْ عَسَاكِرُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَامَ ثَلَاثٍ وَثَلَاثِينَ  وَمِائَتَيْنِ وَأَلْفٍ (قَوْلُهُ: كَمَا حَقَّقَهُ فِي الْفَتْحِ) حَيْثُ  قَالَ: وَحُكْمُ الْخَوَارِجِ عِنْدَ جُمْهُورِ الْفُقَهَاءِ  وَالْمُحَدِّثِي  نَ حُكْمُ الْبُغَاةِ. وَذَهَبَ بَعْضُ الْمُحَدِّثِينَ  إلَى كُفْرِهِمْ. قَالَ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ: وَلَا أَعْلَمُ أَحَدًا وَافَقَ  أَهْلَ الْحَدِيثِ عَلَى تَكْفِيرِهِمْ، وَهَذَا يَقْتَضِي نَقْلَ  إجْمَاعِ الْفُقَهَاءِ.

----------


## ابن سعدهم الحنبلى

غريب حالك أخي الفقير لعل الموقف الذي وقفه العلامة ابن عابدين رحمه الله يعود إلى قصور ما وصله عن أهل نجد أو إلى مخالفة ما سمعه لما تعلمه في الطريقة النقشبندية والقادرية وكانوا في وقت تروج فيه الأكاذيب على أهل نجد فانتصر للحق كما رأى وهلا رأيت كتاب دحلان لتعلم ما أعنيه .
والقوم هنا يتحدثون عن فقيه من كبار الفقهاء وعالم نحرير من السادة الفضلاء وقد نبه من ترجم له أنه تلقى التصوف على الطريقة النقشبندية والقادرية فلما ذكر هذا الكلام الآن . أرجو ألا يكون هذا من باب صد الناس عن علم هذا الفاضل!!

----------


## عمران حسن

ومثل هذا وقع لكثير من علمائنا الهندوباكية ولكن إذا عرفوا الحقيقة رجعوا عن أقوالهم ضد الشيخ عبد الوهاب

----------


## محمد اديب الدمشقي

جزاكم الله كل خير  واحسن الله الى اخينا الاستاذ لؤي على هذه الفوائد العلمية القيمة

----------


## ابو الحسنين ابن علي

السلام عليكم وبعد اخوتي في الله لا يحق لحضراتكم ان تنتقضوا على رجل عايش زمان فئة من الناس وما قاموا به من الخراب والقتل الذي وثق من قبل كثير من اهل العلم وخصوصا مفتي الحرم الشيخ زيني دحلان رحمه الله وما فعلوه لم يكن امرا مكتوما ولم يتقوله السادات الرفاعية والقادريه وغيرهم من الطرق عليه اتباع محمد ابن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله فلا يجوز ان نطلق التهم جزافا وعدى عن ذلك فانهم قد افضوا الى ما قدموا وكلهم عند الله يحاسب على قوله وعمله

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://majles.alukah.net/t80367/

----------

